# Franklin Basin



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has been up throgh their to see if a camping trip next weekend can be done? I belive it opens to fishing July 1st. Any help would be appricated. Just curious about the snow.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

my snotel site at klondike narrows is currently melted out. that is on the south side of the narrows just as you enter in. it melted out on the 10th of june so i would think you would have access at least to the narrows as the road is pretty exposed the entire way to that point. however the site at franklin basin still has 16 inches of water and 35 inches of depth. that site is on the idaho side in the middle of franklin basin on the east side just in the trees. that means that the entire basin up top is not accessible and likely wont be for 7 to 14 days. 
hope this helps.
http://www.ut.nrcs.usda.gov/snow/data/current.html


----------



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

Franklin Basin and Beaver Creek...anything upstream of Red Banks campground, is CLOSED until the SECOND SATURDAY OF JULY (July 9th). On the 1st, you'd be in violation.

By the opener the clarity might be returning, but the water will still be high. It's raging right now, and has even done some road damage on the highway.


Logan River, Cache County
(a) From Card Canyon Bridge upstream to the
highway bridge at Red Banks Campground,
including all tributary streams in between:
• Limit 2 trout and whitefish in the aggregate.
• ARTIFICIAL FLIES AND LURES ONLY.
(b) From the highway bridge at Red Banks Campground
upstream to the Idaho state line, including
all tributaries:
• Limit 2 trout and whitefish in the aggregate.
• CLOSED Jan. 1 through 6 a.m. on the second
Saturday of July.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Drove by yesterday; can't see any snow from the road so the lower part should be accessible.


----------

